# Ashland, OR...what's it like there in February?



## SpicyMac (Sep 24, 2010)

Taking a month off and coming down to the United Bicycle Institute in Ashland for 4 weeks.

What sorta weather should I plan on? Is there road-riding year 'round there? I'm guessing all the mountain biking trails are covered in snow.

Would my CX bike be the best bet? Not really sure what to expect...road conditions, weather, etc.

Thanks!
Spicy


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Spicy, I lived in Ashland ofr years and grew up in the Rogue Valley, for the most part. Plan on rain, not much snow, unless you are venturing up high. Lots of great trails above Ashland, and you can take the CX and cross over the hill to Wagner Creek into Talent and back to Ashland on Hwy 99.

There can be snow, but likely not a lot or last long. Cold and rain is more normal. A lot of fog in the Valley (Medford, Phoenix and Talent). Ashland is usually above it.

I've been gone since 92 and cant recall all the trail names, but start in Lithia Park and head out. Also, the staff of UBI will be able to tell you where the good trails are. I knew Ron Sutphin years ago who runs the school--great guy.

Anyway, the CX will work fine out there. Take the rain gear. I forgot, the Bear Creek Greenway (or whatever they call it now) runs from Ashland to Central Point or maybe farther notrth now. Its all paved, but still worth riding, and mostly flat. Something else to ride.


----------



## SpicyMac (Sep 24, 2010)

Very cool info, thank you!

Sounds like I can expect it to be like what I ride in year 'round up here on Kodiak! 

Thanks again.
Spicy


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Spicy, here is some trail info that may help:

City of Ashland, Oregon - Map Center - Bike and Pedestrian Trails

Bear Creek Greenway Foundation-Map of Trails


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

Lots of MTB/CX access out Tolman Creek Road if memory serves. Some long rides back in there, south of town and some loops back to Lithia Park. Bring your skis too, Mt. Ashland is right up the road.


----------



## Harley-Dale (Sep 2, 2011)

Yepp, Tollman Creek out to Toothpick/2060 and several other trails (they should be on the trail map). We rode day and night, lots of fun. Coming down Tollman Crk road with packed snow, 25 degrees out and not much for lights. The brakes on our MTB bikes (cantis) would ice up and all you could do was ride it out (or crash). We survived our stupidity, somehow.

I learned to ski on Mt Ashland in the 70's, its a great little mountain--good call, bahueh!


----------



## SpicyMac (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------

